# Groundhog day storm may effect 100 million in USA



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Heads up. The forecast for next week is sounding rather severe. Accuweather.com is calling it the Groundhog Day storm. I don't know how accurate their forecasts really are (never use it myself cuz it's more for America) but I often see other people here on HT referring to Accuweather forecasts, so I figured I'd post this warning for those who want to prep for it. Click on the link for the full length report and pictures of areas expected to be most impacted. There's a video too. 

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45062/groundhog-day-storm-may-affect.asp

_"A large winter storm forecast to unfold could adversely affect more than 100 million people next week *from the Rockies to the Plains, South, Midwest and Northeast,* if it develops to its full potential._

_The latest indications continue to point toward a large storm forming amidst a building temperature contrast over the middle of the nation. Precipitation and strong cold air/warm air circulation around that storm will affect many millions of people from the interior West to the Atlantic Coast as next week progresses._

_We are calling this system the Groundhog Day storm, and it will likely severely impact ground travel, and lead to canceled flights, school delays and closures. The storm is not only a concern for Wednesday, but for much of the week as the system moves along ........_

.... snip ...._....... The system expected to parent the storm over the middle of the nation was located 500-1,000 miles off the coast of the Northwest U.S. Friday. Keep checking in at AccuWeather.com for updates on this storm that will threaten lives and property."_

.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, it sounds like it could be horrible. Those poor souls must be getting so tired of this!


----------



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

I personally love the snow! I hope it makes it over to lil ole me in Maryland! Although I must admit I hope it does not cause the chaos that Wednesdays storm did for us! My mom was stuck with her fiance in their car on a major highway for 5 hours! Thankfully they had blankets and were able to sleep until the traffic cleared.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! There's a few things I need to do to get ready.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

And I was just going to let the sheep out of the barn. I guess they will stay. I don't mind the snow - it's the bitter, bitter cold that I dread. Good news? Maybe the Ground hog won't see his shaddow?


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

Sooo... 

The bad news could be that a lot of ordinary people might be terribly inconvenienced, at the very least.

The not-so-much news is that for most people here, is that unless (and for some: even if) it dumps several feet of snow, and/or drops temps into the arctic range, it will be "nothin' we aren't ready for".

The possible good news is that the groundhog won't see his shadow, and spring will come early!

:rock:


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I've noticed (as have others) that AccuWeather seems to hype these storms, obviously to generate traffic and ratings. The NOAA website tends to be a little less dramatic in their presentation. Scroll down and read the forecast discussion to keep up with the possibilities and reasoning for their forecasts.


----------



## lvmychickens (Oct 12, 2008)

We could really use the moisture from this storm since we have been in a drought for a long time. Storms just get to the mountains then dissipate. Accuweather does have a tendency to hype the storms. Getting in extra wood just in case but looks like it might be ice for us in the valley.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to mid winter and a strong PR department. Yep, there is a weather event brewing, yep-it could hit those areas, yep-it could cause the groundhog to miss his shadow....but this far out there is now way to tell. 

Our weather guy showed us the 4 models last night. 3 of them have it going up the Ohio River, which could mean heavy snow for us......but even he said this far out it's not possible to say. Could be the low forms and forgets to bring the moisture with it, we've had a few do that lately. Won't know much till Monday at the earliest.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I could stand a good foot of rain... any rainstorms would be appreciated.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Already hyping this storm here in MO. Biggest problem is will it be ice or snow...track will tell. We live in an odd area of MO...storms seem to track south to AK or follow along I44 west to east. Many was the Monday I'd be driving home from weekend job in Columbia in horrendous weather and when I'd hit I-44 at Rolla the weather just quit! Same going west...the big ice storm a couple of years ago had a almost-alien line at Cabool...no ice to crystal wonderland. Cut up the last of our double log truck load of wood plus three full cords in the barn under cover, tractor sitting by the generator and plenty of feed for the critters so all set. Added moisture would only be a plus since we went into winter in drought conditions. DEE who never believes the weather report until she sees the reality


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

well the last one to roll thru here(last wednesday) was first hyped at 1 to 2 FEET for my area, then they had to come back and say that the storm slowed down and warmed up so 3 to 6 INCHES..reality was 11 inches total..here. What annoyed was losing power for a day. I was ready but not READY. It was too darn quiet and I had computer withdrawl. Lost(died) my battery radio. It really bothered me that unless I got out the phone and called someone with power I could not get the news and canncelations. I think if the power had been out longer I would have adjusted...maybe this next storm will give me more practice!

Shopping list includes a new battery radio and a couple flashlights..oil lamps are covered.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

it is supposed to get into the teen here and about a 60% chance of freezing rain feel bad for the northeast soooo much snow wedo need some rain tho getting dry


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

this better not mess up my eagle seeking camping trip.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Check out this chart by one of the meteorologists in Topeka... (Facebook link) 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150127802041391&set=a.187064076390.161481.186359036390


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope it doesn't knock out my power. I look forward to the Groundhog Day movie every year, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am so very tired of snow. I have not seen the ground in WEEKS and it is just now starting to show through!

Rats.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have my favorite meteorologists at Accuweather and have checked in there for years. They have been so much better at long range than anyplace else, it has been a very good thing for plans as dh drives nearly an hour one way. If you read the blogs it is specified what is speculation and what seems more certain. I would rather have a possible heads up a week in advance than twelve hours before like some of the local stations. Have found by looking at several sites, including NOAA, that I can guess pretty well. This has been more of an old fashioned winter where I live and luckily have missed direct hits several times, will see with the next one....


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What I am watching for on this one is the freezing rain it might start out with. Ice storms can wreak more havoc and we have had some doozies here.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I have missed at least one of my two weekly martial arts classes for the last 4 weeks due to snow. I am getting pretty tired of it. Last week I got so irritated that I went outside, swept the snow off the concrete pad and practiced hitting my punching bag just because I was so. tired. of. snow. And now this is coming - due on another one of my class nights.

Something's gonna get smacked, I can tell you that right now!!!!!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Andy Nonymous said:


> The possible good news is that the groundhog won't see his shadow, and spring will come early!
> 
> :rock:


I certainly hope this will hold true for folks in the east since we in the west along the coast are experiencing mild temps and already seeing signs of an early spring. Some of the migratory birds are returning (indeed, many never left) and the crocuses, hyacinths, primulas and bluebells are coming up now. Early spring jasmine is already blooming and forsythia is budding. Surely spring won't be too much longer now in pushing the western trend into the east.

.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Oopsie. I just washed the tire chains. We're doomed .


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Some of the migratory birds are returning (indeed, many never left)...


A week or so ago there was a Robin beating its head against the large window in the family room; closing the curtains didn't discourage it. (Last year a male Cardinal must have suffered brain damage; he flew into the basement windows over and over and over for months during winter.) 

Just this past week another Robin showed up; the window is now safe! And apparently someone is doing some heavy courting in January in Brrrhio! (No, I don't know if "he" called her or vice verse: Robins look too much alike.) They've tried to play with some Starlings who showed up; the Starlings were surly and unkind to the bozos who forgot to migrate. As it turns out we're just on the edge of "do we go or stay" for Robins. Never before has Bill seen winter Robins. Stupid birds. It's colder than average here and we haven't seen the "ground" since early December. But we have Robins!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> A week or so ago there was a Robin beating its head against the large window in the family room; closing the curtains didn't discourage it. (Last year a male Cardinal must have suffered brain damage; he flew into the basement windows over and over and over for months during winter.)
> 
> Just this past week another Robin showed up; the window is now safe!


Too funny. :hysterical:

Katy, they do that because they're seeing their own reflections in the window and they think it's another robin challenging their territory so they attack it (and squirt poop at the window too). You can save the virtue (and cleanliness) of your window by taping a black paper cutout of a predatory raptor bird on the inside of the window. They see the silhouette of the raptor then they won't attack the window anymore, they will flee and abandon their reflection as prey for the raptor. :heh:

.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm well aware of the bird window syndrome. That male cardinal definitely thought he was attacking another guy. I'm not so sure about the Robin though I have done some very informal studies about kitchen cabinet doors that won't stay closed and discovered that women tend to try 1 or maybe 2x then realize it won't work; OTH, men will persist and bang it shut several times expecting brute force will make it happen. Only when the women in the room couldn't keep from laughing, did they walk away--muttering.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Andy Nonymous said:


> Sooo...
> 
> The bad news could be that *a lot of ordinary people might be terribly inconvenienced, at the very least.*
> 
> ...


Notwithstanding any hype - *If* it turns out to be a very bad storm that effects such a large area, it may very well be that for most people here it could be nothing that they aren't prepared for for themselves. 

A question is - Would all the people here be ready and prepared for the ordinary people who are terribly inconvenienced? Most everyone has some beloved family, friends and good neighbours nearby who are those _ordinary_ people and may need your help due to being terribly inconvienced at the very least, or at risk of death at the very worst .... if it's a bad storm.

Just something to take into consideration and be prepared for.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Just checked NOAA, sigh, areas of NY may get ice, others. heavy snow. I agree with the thought that ice is worse than snow. It seems like winter has been here way to long.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

tab said:


> Just checked NOAA, sigh, areas of NY may get ice, others. heavy snow. I agree with the thought that ice is worse than snow. It seems like winter has been here way to long.


Our area may get some of this heavy snowfall. Can't really complain here though, haven't had that bad of weather, although it has been very cold this winter.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

As of Sunday morning, my location has been taken out of snow(snow line has been moved north into Pennsylvania) and the forcast is now for 3 days of rain/freezing rain/sleet/ice with the possibility of some snow.....

Oil lamp fuel..check
firewood..check
food..check
water...check
animal feed...check
"yaktracks"...check


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds like there is going to be some bad Ice issues-up to an Inch of Ice. I love getting snowed in, always have ,but dh works for the road comish, and that meens I'll be home playing in the snow by myself. He probably won't even be able to come home for days, 1&1/2 hr drive each way and he has to work 16 hr. shifts. We got 5 inches yesterday, and expect 1&1/2 more inches tomorrow,before the storm starts. Be safe everyone and let us know how it is in your area.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't understand the hype, unless it's for ratings and revenue.

It's winter. Storm systems either slide by with little effect, or stall and become monsters. I haven't found Accuweather to be accurate, at least in my area. Entirely too...um, optimistic, is the word. We get hurricane force winds and it barely warrants a high wind warning and never makes national news. You guys get one large storm and the whole US knows about it because it rolls over the eastern seaboard, lol 

Like I said, it's winter....shouldn't there be storms?


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Yak-tracs are definite the bomb unless you relish a broken hip. They enable my DH to trek to our elderly neighbors and help him with his chores. Highly recommend them...maybe you'll only use 'em once a year but when you need them they are a blessing indeed. DEE


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I like our local weather guy. He's not into "hysterics" but just lays it out best he can. I just looked his update for this storm. He sites which models are doing what then says what his best guess is with the current information.....then adds this:

"Remember: The storm is still days away. Any change in the storm's path could drastically alter the amount and type of precipitation your area experiences. Please stay up to date with the current forecasts."


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I think the current generation has been immunized/sheltered from the fact that Nature dictates what we can do... If a blizzard comes in, people expect it to be a minor inconvenience... someone will be along to plow the road, and rescue them if necessary.

You tell me there's going to be a blizzard, I'm staying home. {Of course, I work from home, so it's really a moot point}


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I like our local weather guy. He's not into "hysterics" but just lays it out best he can. I just looked his update for this storm. He sites which models are doing what then says what his best guess is with the current information.....then adds this:
> 
> "Remember: The storm is still days away. Any change in the storm's path could drastically alter the amount and type of precipitation your area experiences. Please stay up to date with the current forecasts."


Dick? Andre? Who?


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Calling for 16" in Emporia,KS.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

Lansing Michigan TV 6 meteorologist states present track indicates 12-18" in mid Michigan with wind speeds of 20mph for this storm starting Tuesday evening and Wednesday. Saginaw Michigan NBC 25 meterologist states present track shows possible 12" snowfall.

Bill


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

All 20 pound propane tanks filled 100% to capacity and wood ready to go. Will have all electronics charged by then. Tonight, I will officially inventory my get home bag. I work 35 minutes from home. I would like some add some heat packs....just need to go to rural king or menards.....


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

they are predicting 2 feet plus whatever falls as lake effect here;( this will litterally be the BIGGEST snow of my life.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

We had 37 inches in less than 24 hours here once. Amazingly enough, did not shut down the area completely, lol, too many guys with plows for that. If you know its coming, you can get ready with extra supplies on hand.

For these situations, it works out best if close neighbors can join forces for snow removal. Plus we should be paying close attention to those neighbors with medical needs, the elderly, and handicapped-especially if there are lengthy power outages. 

Good luck too all. Stay safe.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> Dick? Andre? Who?


Mark (channel 5). Andre is my #2 guy, (I don't like their news team, so I never catch him)...Dick bugs me - getting cranky in his old age. He was the weather guy when my mom was a teenager (she'll be 68 this year)!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Mark (channel 5). Andre is my #2 guy, (I don't like their news team, so I never catch him)...Dick bugs me - getting cranky in his old age. He was the weather guy when my mom was a teenager (she'll be 68 this year)!


Dick's definitely not all there. That chirpy one on NBC drives me nuts. None of them here know anything; they just guess. Same as it was when I lived in DC. They blamed inaccuracy on the "mountains"; here it's the "Lake". Why do they bother trying?


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I am ready....Things charged,chocolate,and coffee... and all the other things done also. they are calling for some ice tonight, then all the snow...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Dick's definitely not all there. That chirpy one on NBC drives me nuts. None of them here know anything; they just guess. Same as it was when I lived in DC. They blamed inaccuracy on the "mountains"; here it's the "Lake". Why do they bother trying?


Who's on NBC, now? I haven't watched them in years. I know AJ bounced between the 3 channels for a while (interning and 1st job stuff), didn't he finally settle on NBC?? NBC doesn't forecast anywhere near south enough for us so there is no reason to even turn that channel on (don't think we ever watch NBC, now that I think of it).


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pouncer said:


> I don't understand the hype, unless it's for ratings and revenue............Like I said, it's winter....shouldn't there be storms?


Yes, but I am glad to know something is coming. I might have put off shopping until Tues- my normal day. Now I will go tomorrow instead. For those driving distances it's good to be aware. Yes, there should be storms in winter. But this one has the potential to be exceptional. It's just good to be aware of the possibility. 8 inches is diferent than 24.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ode said:


> I hope it doesn't knock out my power. I look forward to the Groundhog Day movie every year, it's one of my favorites.


:rock: Same here! Been watching it every year ever since it came out. 

Well we're suppose to get up to 10 inches here. That may not sound much to you northerners, but it's quit a bit for us southerners. Spent yesterday evening and today cutting, splitting, and stacking wood on our front porch. So I don't have to worry about no heat. Tomorrow I'll fill up the gas jug incase we need more fuel for the generator. It has a full tank already. And if it gives us a good snowfall, I'm going to do a little rabbit hunting as I've been seeing several around my place these last couple of weeks. Maybe I might find a duck or two also on the nearby creek. And I got plenty of beans to cook on the woodstove.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I was supposed to go skiing with DS's 5th grade class on Wed. Maybe it will be too deep for school and I can't stop worrying about wearing my carhartt overalls. You know, the ones that are ripped up one knee and suspiciously stained green down the back with such a flattering fit? Hurray!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't forget to get your prescriptions refilled if you are running low. I'm getting mine refilled tomorrow morning and I'll be picking up extra milk, chips, butter, kleenex and chicken feed. I think we are ok with everything else.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Like I said, it's winter....shouldn't there be storms?


There should be some, but this year there have been far more than normal.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There should be some, but this year there have been far *more than normal*.


Record breaking cold temperatures and storms this winter, record breaking heat waves last summer - it's a direct consequence of the oceans getting warmer and it could be about to become the new normal.

.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

We are supposed to get dumped on here pretty good with 12-18 inches of snow. After that is high winds 30-40mph and drifting snow. Looks like we will be holed up here for the better part of the week, since our road will likely be too deep to pass, and the drifting snow will keep it covered for a while. Last year it was too deep to go through with a 4x4 for a few days.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

We have a light coating of ice at the moment in my little part of Kansas, suppose to continue the ice and then change over to snow this evening.... Thank goodness there is no school..


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I think we just caught the edge of it going through Southern Idaho overnight. Temps have dropped and we've got some icy winds this morning. Due for temps in the single digits tonight. Fortunately only possible snow flurries in the immediate forecast. Y'all stay safe and warm!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The plow just went by, pushing the edges out. The news,I think chanel 5 said we might break the old record of 24". Never know here in the thumb, it's hilly here but a large part is flat and the winds can really effect everything. Heck, even Lake effect snow affects us. Just have to be prepaired for anything.


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

We are also getting ready to get hit with the storm. Decided to get all the laundry done, if we lose power I want to be sure everything is clean, also picked up Moms clothes from the nursing home to take home and wash need to get them back to her today,may not be able to get out for a few days. 
Stopped at the store for a couple quick things, filled up with gas as DH will probably use my car (all wheel drive). Some extra gas cans full for the snow blower.
Thinking of a few easy meals (if no power) Put the gas grill in the Garage if needed I can cook on it and stay out of the wind.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> it's a direct consequence of the oceans getting warmer and it could be about to become the new normal.


LOL

That's the latest spin on things.
It's not logical at all though


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

For my area it is ice...got home last night on a coating of ice and tonight is forcast to be much worse accumulations of ice. Now the question..go to work and risk not making it home or call off and have the storm punk out and be a no-show?? I go in at 5pm and off at 11pm for my 45 min/20 mile drive home. Forcast is for the ice to get going at 7pm. I have 4 wheel drive in my truck but if you got no traction it don't matter wether you are spinning 2 or 4 wheels....there was a jack-knifed tractortrailer this morning on the first road I have to travel to get home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

call off


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds like "Accuweather" really put their foots in their mouths this time.

Local forecast already has the total backed off to less than three feet, total accumulation.
If we don't get the full four--_with heavy winds_-- I'm gunna be, um....peeved.

I guess we''ll see how my preps hold up.

1. Three sources of clean water, all within 200 feet of the house.
2. Over one thousand canning jars full of various summer and harvest gleanings.
3. Hundreds of pounds of dried beans, peppers, various herbs, extracts, etc.
500 pounds of onions, minimum, from last year's bumper crop, in the back room.
Cellar full of garlic, potatoes, vinegar, wine, honey, salt, etc.
200 bushels of wheat in sealed drums. 50 bushels of rye in sealed drums.
I guess I'll stop with the food thing now. We'll never get it all eaten before the storm is over, anyway.
4. Ten year supply of dry (not just cured, but _dry_) firewood all under roof in two separate wood sheds, the closest being fifty feet from the back porch.
(back porch is also stacked with a month's supply of wood, under roof)
5. Good, working power system (currently fueled by diesel) with over 1000 gallons of fuel in stock.
6. Propane refrigerator and cook stove (for when we feel too sophisticated to cook on the wood stove) with 1500 gallons LP in reserve.....
7. 2 chicken houses full of fed and happy birds with a near infinite feed supply.
8. A barn full of hay and the lovely young Jersey, "Heidi", (compliments of Ernie ) who supplies our dairy from day-to-day....along with the bull and their progeny, another lovely young heifer. 
9. No need to be anyplace in particular for the next 50 years.
10. A topped-off and freshly maintained _bulldozer_ sitting in the drive, battery hooked up to the 3010 charging system, as we speak, waiting patiently to go out and play, in the unlikely event.....(or potential knee-jerk urge) that I decide to go someplace in an ambient four feet of heavily-drifted snow and minus 40 degree temps.
......and there had BETTER be at least four feet of snow and temps of less than 40 below when I wake up in the morning!!!:flame:
















Now, Baby....that's preppin'.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

What'ch gonna do with 500 lbs. of Onions?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Try breaking one open and rubbing the sticky all over the bottom of your sled.

Ever see Chevy Chase's ride in _National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation_ ?


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LOL
> 
> That's the latest spin on things.
> It's not logical at all though


It's logical if you understand the water cycle. Warmer oceans and warmer air >>> more water evaporating from the oceans >>> more moisture in the air >>> more rain/snow. This sort of thing has been predicted by climatologists as a direct consequence of our warming world, along with worse weather extremes of all kinds (droughts, floods, heat, cold) because of the climatic destabilization. All the old models are broken, and things are coming apart at the seams, so to speak.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> Try breaking one open and rubbing the sticky all over the bottom of your sled.
> 
> Ever see Chevy Chase's ride in _National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation_ ?


No, I'll have to check it out. But I do know all those onion skins make a nice dye for your wool.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well I called our automated line and told them I would be a no-show... would have been a different story if I was medical personel or such but I just run fabric thru a machine..not worth getting hurt or dead. I have that extra nudge to caution having survived being totaled in a truck because of bad weather......but I still feel a total wimp!

Good Lord Forerunner!!!! I vote you for "Prepper of the Decade Award"!!!!! Is there anything you don't have but need???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

forerunner - I hope your home area has that 4 foot of snow, so you can adequately play. :sing:


----------



## bradc (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope the 4 feet of snow stays in his part of Illinois. I'm ready for spring and mushroom hunting.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Personally, I hate it when snow is measured in feet! BTDT just a few too many times.
Stay safe everyone, the ice forcast is scary.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

bee said:


> Good Lord Forerunner!!!! I vote you for "Prepper of the Decade Award"!!!!! Is there anything you don't have but need???


I suppose my only real regret at this point is not having a generous portion of my grains stored in liquid form...... say, in charred oaken or hard maple stave barrels.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

7thswan said:


> What'ch gonna do with 500 lbs. of Onions?


Duh!!! Seems like a good time for some french onion soup, I am thinking.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, our main "prep" for this particular storm was to let our dispatcher know we were staying home. It will make things tight financially but I'd rather be in a tighter spot financially then a deader spot! 

No loads worth wrecking our rig over. To top it off, our dispatcher said he had planned on sending us to "Indiana" ... watching the news tonight on TWC my DH said he must have had it in for us! LOL


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> I suppose my only real regret at this point is not having a generous portion of my grains stored in liquid form...... say, in charred oaken or hard maple stave barrels.


This is something I have planned for you and I to remedy this year.

I bought a how-to book.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

cnichols said:


> Well, our main "prep" for this particular storm was to let our dispatcher know we were staying home. It will make things tight financially but I'd rather be in a tighter spot financially then a deader spot!
> 
> No loads worth wrecking our rig over. To top it off, our dispatcher said he had planned on sending us to "Indiana" ... watching the news tonight on TWC my DH said he must have had it in for us! LOL


Good choice. I am in south central Michigan and it is snowing very hard sideways. Pretty much whiteout conditions. Love my woodstove!! Soup cooking, toasty warm and working on a new quilt. No braveheart here. eep: [/I] I am staying right at home.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

As of now all I have is rain..and a red face to take to work tomorrow!

Well this just proves once again that anything I am ready for will NOT happen.
However I did not buy a boat and now the warning is for rain/snow melt and rising waters...sheesh!!!:run: wait...I am on a hill! bee

Hope everyone else is safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It's logical if you understand the water cycle. Warmer oceans and warmer air >>> more water evaporating from the oceans >>> *more moisture in the air *>>> more rain/snow.


None of that explains *colder* temperatures



> climatic *destabilization*


Just a revised buzzword since "warming" can't be proven, and "change" is too vague

The new "in" term is "climate collapse"


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> None of that explains *colder* temperatures
> "


Yeah, it does, because it affects the jet streams that distribute the heat around. Global warming is AVERAGE temps.

Personally, I am not too worried. The old timers where I live talk about how winters used to be colder and MUCH snowier, and now they are not. I am thinking and hoping that what we are seeing is a normal temp fluctuation. There have been "mini ice ages" in recorded history, as well as warm spells.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Dang fore, it'll be march fore you plow yer way out.....probly not really....I'm cozy myself...getting used to not working is nice. Nowhere to be except at home tomorrow! Providence at its finest! Canned up some dry beans merely for conveniece sake and was ashamed that I hadn't hauled in something to can from the winter sales....I am determined to use the danged thing. No class tomorrow! Whoot!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Global warming is AVERAGE temps.


Global warming is hype.
It's all just *normal*, and it has been much hotter (and colder) in the past


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well ,one thing I didn't expect. When I went down to rescue the bunnies-the snow coming out of the opposite direction, sideways.-- I couldn't breath, the snow locked up my throat and I almost threw up, I guess it went into spasms. Cover your Mouth!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, Forerunner is a prepping force, an inspiration, AND he knits, too!!  Hope you got the 4 ft you so crave!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmph.

Woke up to 14 inches.
For spite, I cleared the road with a spoon.

It's not even cold out.
What a scam.


----------

